# How Do You Replace The Slide Stop Without Scratching The Frame?



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

As I mentioned in another thread I just bought a Springfield Long Slide and I am new to the 1911.

It has a 2 piece, full length recoil spring guide so when you replace the slide stop the slide is under tension from the spring. I field stripped the gun, cleaned it, but did get a tiny scratch on the frame just below the slide stop. This is after Springfiled cleaned it up for me (see other thread "Springfield Loaded Long Slide"). 

Is there a way to replace the slide stop without scratching the frame or are some srcatches inevitable?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have not tried this, but it just came to mind. Put a strip of masking tape on the frame before you remove the lever and remove it after the lever has been replaced. :smt102

I have an idiot scratch on mine too, but it was from the previous owner, cough, cough knoxrocks, cough, cough. :smt083


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Cary Keshen said:


> As I mentioned in another thread I just bought a Springfield Long Slide and I am new to the 1911.
> 
> It has a 2 piece, full length recoil spring guide so when you replace the slide stop the slide is under tension from the spring. I field stripped the gun, cleaned it, but did get a tiny scratch on the frame just below the slide stop. This is after Springfiled cleaned it up for me (see other thread "Springfield Loaded Long Slide").
> 
> Is there a way to replace the slide stop without scratching the frame or are some srcatches inevitable?


If you're careful, you won't scratch it. You just line it up until it's resting on the slide stop plunger and then push it in gently while pressing up.

Here's a link from M1911.Org with pictures and a more well written process.

Inserting the slide stop, without scratching the pistol


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

No need to install the spring until after you get the slide stop installed. As far as not scratching the frame, I just sue a little blue masking tape before installing the slide stop and pull it off after it is installed.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

It's called the "idiot mark" and every 1911 owner has them.

AFS


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

*dosborn* - I will try the masking tape. Might work.

*VAMarine* - I looked at the info on that link and I will follow it carefully. Thanks.

*Red-5 *- The gun has a full length, 2 piece spring guide and the spring must be in place when you put the slide back on. It is under tension at the point you need to insert the slide stop. I am not crazy about this design, but I did not realize this when I purchased the gun. What is "blue masking tape"?

*AirForceShooter* - I am glad to hear that I am "normal".

I usually field strip my guns and clean them after every outing, but I think I'll go 500 rounds or so before cleaning this one and use a Bore Snake and some oil in the bore between field strips. Anybody have any advice on how to remove light scratches on stainless steel?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Cary Keshen said:


> The gun has a full length, 2 piece spring guide and the spring must be in place when you put the slide back on


OK...I'm going to ask the question....WHY?

With the two piece rod, you can put it in back piece & spring first, assemble the rest of the gun, add the plug and 2nd piece of the rod...I guess a better question is: Why are you still using that pain in the rear two piece rod? Axe that sucker and get a GI style spring guide and plug.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Cary Keshen said:


> Anybody have any advice on how to remove light scratches on stainless steel?


You might try using a fine grip sand paper. Take your time and keep it in a small area. Or try polish first.

About the blue masking tape. It's just making tape that's blue, made by 3M. Also known as painters tape because it comes off easy with out leaving a film. Don't leave it on for a long time and try to avoid getting solvent on it or you will have more of a mess to clean up.


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

*VAMarine* - The spring must be in place on this model when you put the slide on. It has a 6 inch bull barrel with a bushingless design. It has what I think is called a "reverse plug" which goes in from the inside of the slide. This holds the spring in place until you insert the main part of the guide. After the slide is on and the slide stop is replaced, the last piece to go in from the front of the gun is the spring guide which is then tightened with an allen wrench. There is no way to get the spring into the gun once the slide is on.

*dosborn *- Do you think Flitz will work to polish out the scratches? I use it to shine up the side plates on my Beretta EELL shotgun and it works great as a cleaner/polish. Do you think the blue tape will be OK with Breakfree? That is what will get on it when I clean the gun.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Cary Keshen said:


> *dosborn *- Do you think Flitz will work to polish out the scratches? I use it to shine up the side plates on my Beretta EELL shotgun and it works great as a cleaner/polish. Do you think the blue tape will be OK with Breakfree? That is what will get on it when I clean the gun.


I have not used that polish. If you have some, then give it a try.

Just remove the tape after you get the lever off and re-tape before you reinstall.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Cary Keshen said:


> *VAMarine* - The spring must be in place on this model when you put the slide on. It has a 6 inch bull barrel with a bushingless design. It has what I think is called a "reverse plug" which goes in from the inside of the slide. This holds the spring in place until you insert the main part of the guide. After the slide is on and the slide stop is replaced, the last piece to go in from the front of the gun is the spring guide which is then tightened with an allen wrench. There is no way to get the spring into the gun once the slide is on.
> 
> *dosborn *- Do you think Flitz will work to polish out the scratches? I use it to shine up the side plates on my Beretta EELL shotgun and it works great as a cleaner/polish. Do you think the blue tape will be OK with Breakfree? That is what will get on it when I clean the gun.


Ahhhh OK, didn't know it was bushingless. :mrgreen:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Flitz or Mother's polish is good stuff, but if you have a brushed finish on your stainless frame, it may, well, polish it a bit brighter than the rest of the frame. You can get almost a mirror finish with the stuff.


----------

